# Ball Joint replacement on the 'Ol 97 sportsman



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

Has anyone replaced these without taking the whole strut off? the manual seems to make it a difficult process? any suggestions will be helpfull!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could stand it up on the back rack but.... If they've been in there a while, its going to be a PITA to get them out!!!


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, I'm afraid your probably right. just gave her a bath, cleaned the shop a little, and now its prep for surgery....:cussing:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah.. I tried to beat one out once w/ just a hammer & vice grips etc.. and couldnt budge it.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Rod .. Give me a call i can help u out on this.. Basicly .. U need a heating torch.. and a slide hammer.. =D good ol dealership tought me that one
:flames:


----------

